# Anyone making your own beef jerky with a dehydrator?



## newtopreppin (Jul 25, 2021)

I saw on ebay where you can buy a dehydrator that seems to make beef jerky, has anyone done it? is it worth it?


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

I made 8 pounds of deer jerky last month. I put the "back straps" on a cookie sheet into the freezer until they were partly frozen - stiff enough to cut into 1/4 to 1/3 inch slices. The slices were the put into gallon Ziploc bags and mixed with a"Gamekeeper seasoning Jerky Cure (Mesquite) that I bought at Walmart; next to the gun isle. These bags were the placed into the refer for 24 hours. I took out the bags 3 times to mix the meat with the seasoning. 
The next day, I laid the meat on the dehydrator trays. set the dehydrator at 155 degrees F and 10 hours. Ten hours is not long enough, but it is the maximum setting on my machine. The dehydrator took almost 14 hours to reach 155 degrees, but the meat came out in great condition - chewy not brittle.
Note; the dehydrator sat on our kitchen counter at room temperature. If it had been outdoors in the cold, I don't know if the heater would have been hot enough to do the job. I think that I paid about 75 dollars for this dehydrator- it is square with a front hinged door.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just got done with a batch. I used this recipe for the two day marinade.
Tasty stuff.








Dad's Jerky Marinade


This jerky marinade recipe makes a delicious BBQ marinade with soy sauce, Worcestershire, liquid smoke, brown sugar, garlic, onion, and pepper.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

I've made jerky in small plastic-shelf electric dehydrators (as shown in photo in above post), a larger metal electric dehydrating unit with 6 shelves, and also simply laid out on large sheet pans in my regular oven. I used a commercially purchased jerky seasoning mix. All render the same tasty well-dried jerky. To be quite honest, I think making it on 4 large sheet pans in my regular gas double oven was the easiest. You have to turn the pieces a couple times in the process to obtrain even drying, but that's no big deal. Of course, you have to be sure your oven will set as low as 150-175º. Length of time depended on the thickness of the original sliced beef: 1/4" took around 10 hours; thinner slices were done in 6-8. Regular checking and pulling out done pieces as you go is the key.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I've made jerky 3 times now.1st time, with the seasoning that came with the dehydrator.it turned out great.2nd time with some beef rub for steak.it turned out ok.3rd time with brown sugar and bourbon spice.tasted real good.but it was a lil dry n tuff.so I simply soaked it in the maranate for a few minutes.that softened it up enough where I was happy with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey. Have made a lot of the stuff over the years. Using defydraters ovens and smokers. Never got around to trying it in the Sun as the Indians used to do. All the methods work just keep the heat down below 200 f. with a good marinade on it..and some sweet smoke if you want it smoke flavored.Or it can be painted with liquid smoke about 3/4s of the way to finishing. which aint near as good. My standard old marindade would probably be labledTerriryanki Flavor. Cup each of wooster and soy sauce..tablespoon each black pepper..garlic salf and onion power works for a couple of pounds of beef strips. Round steak is hard to beat or venision if a person has some.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I got the cheesy entry level dehydrator at Wally World years ago and I make the crap out of beef jerky in it on a regular basis. Is it cheaper than buying it, probably not by much if any unless your doing deer or elk. However I know whats in my jerky unlike the chemical laced jerky you buy at the store. I also do like the option of trying different spices and seasonings, since I am the one making it, and can make it to my taste.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Uhh rah. I got started on the hobby in 69 when an old football coach foodie showed me and some other folks how to make a jerky making factory out of an old refrigerator and an electric stove element. Its designed to work on 220 and get hot hot but if a person hooks up one loop it makes it 110 and the heat just right to make a big load of jerky in about 18hrs using one small chunk of wood. Had many adventures using that method. Never had a dissatisfied customer lol.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I got a goodly amount in the freezer right now. Of course, the theory is if it is done correctly it shouldn't need to be in the freezer. Well, it probably don't but I have so much, and it don't seem to bother it none and it is as good a place as any to store it, so I do. And when I take a strip out for gnawing on - it just takes but a moment to thaw, usually as I gnaw. If I am going on a trip of sort, I have no problem taking a bag and throwing it in the truck for however long, it has never molded or tasted bad. Anyway - that was really not your question. I have made it on the cheap-o Ronco and in a Cabela's industrial grade, and on the smoker. The smoker was the hardest and it was a fail for me. It went from just a little while longer to too long in a hurry. I like mine to not snap when I bend it, nor do I like it tender. I want it to be just at the breaking point when I fold it, I want to see a fractured crack at the bend, I want it to be able to tear it lengthways. I will marinate mine in either Dale's or Allegro, sometimes I'll make a batch of each on a run. I use wild game to make mine. It is worth it to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> I got a goodly amount in the freezer right now. Of course, the theory is if it is done correctly it shouldn't need to be in the freezer. Well, it probably don't but I have so much, and it don't seem to bother it none and it is as good a place as any to store it, so I do. And when I take a strip out for gnawing on - it just takes but a moment to thaw, usually as I gnaw. If I am going on a trip of sort, I have no problem taking a bag and throwing it in the truck for however long, it has never molded or tasted bad. Anyway - that was really not your question. I have made it on the cheap-o Ronco and in a Cabela's industrial grade, and on the smoker. The smoker was the hardest and it was a fail for me. It went from just a little while longer to too long in a hurry. I like mine to not snap when I bend it, nor do I like it tender. I want it to be just at the breaking point when I fold it, I want to see a fractured crack at the bend, I want it to be able to tear it lengthways. I will marinate mine in either Dale's or Allegro, sometimes I'll make a batch of each on a run. I use wild game to make mine. It is worth it to me.


Sounds good to me. Mold is the main enemy of that stuff so watch it when it thaws. Moisture and O2 are molds best friends. Cut off either or both it cant survive. I tried to cut off the moisture for long time storage. Bought dessicant packs etc. Found out a folded up half a paper towel in the bottom of the 4 oz beer joint bag is much cheaper and just as effective as dessicants and bag sucking machines. lol. Po folks have po ways. Will try to post a pic of my custom label one of these days. lol.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> ..... Found out a folded up half a paper towel in the bottom of the 4 oz beer joint bag is much cheaper and just as effective as dessicants and bag sucking machines. lol. Po folks have po ways. Will try to post a pic of my custom label one of these days. lol.


What is a "beer joint bag"


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

every time I make it... 
my dog goes ballistic... he gets upset.. because he thinks beef jerky .. .is a doggy treat...
he even jumps up and steels it out of my hand...
Ranger approves of it...


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol.. sounds like my dog.but she's a pomeranian.no jumping.but she'd thrive on it if I let her.lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> What is a "beer joint bag"


Just a small bag of jerky to peddle at the bars.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BamaDOC said:


> every time I make it...
> my dog goes ballistic... he gets upset.. because he thinks beef jerky .. .is a doggy treat...
> he even jumps up and steels it out of my hand...
> Ranger approves of it...
> View attachment 114303


Used to work with an old cop who carried some around in his pocket just to make friends with mean dogs. Just the rustle of the cellophane can make them chill out sometimes.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I just bought two chuck tender roast today.in which both weighs just over four pounds. I'm using brown sugar and bourbon spice again.but now I'm wondering if I can use a Lil bit of honey with that to sweeten it some..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't see why not. I use brown sugar.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimLE said:


> I just bought two chuck tender roast today.in which both weighs just over four pounds. I'm using brown sugar and bourbon spice again.but now I'm wondering if I can use a Lil bit of honey with that to sweeten it some..


Never clowned around with honey on jerky..but on spareribs a bit too much honey in the final glaze can make em case hardened and crunchy and not win a dust collector. Pure maple syrup works just as well and dont have that tendency. All its gonna do it translate sweet.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

I ended up going with the brown sugar and bourbon spice with 3 table spoon's of brown sugar.it turned out great.so I've been going with that ever since.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

bluesky63 said:


> I made 8 pounds of deer jerky last month. I put the "back straps" on a cookie sheet into the freezer until they were partly frozen - stiff enough to cut into 1/4 to 1/3 inch slices. The slices were the put into gallon Ziploc bags and mixed with a"Gamekeeper seasoning Jerky Cure (Mesquite) that I bought at Walmart; next to the gun isle. These bags were the placed into the refer for 24 hours. I took out the bags 3 times to mix the meat with the seasoning.
> The next day, I laid the meat on the dehydrator trays. set the dehydrator at 155 degrees F and 10 hours. Ten hours is not long enough, but it is the maximum setting on my machine. The dehydrator took almost 14 hours to reach 155 degrees, but the meat came out in great condition - chewy not brittle.
> Note; the dehydrator sat on our kitchen counter at room temperature. If it had been outdoors in the cold, I don't know if the heater would have been hot enough to do the job. I think that I paid about 75 dollars for this dehydrator- it is square with a front hinged door.


You used backstraps for jerky? Sacrilege! The very best cut of meat on a deer is for nice rounds lightly grilled or a roast that can’t be beat. There is so much other meat that makes great jerky. I’m twitching just thinking about this…


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

newtopreppin said:


> I saw on ebay where you can buy a dehydrator that seems to make beef jerky, has anyone done it? is it worth it?


OMG did you buy the dehydrator or not...

Yea I have made beef jerky using my multi shelf electric dehydrator, using strips of thin sliced marinated steak, and I have made jerky sticks with marinated hamburger meat that i pump out of a tube.

Stopped eating Red meat though back in Jan of this year, and NO not by choice. And I don't want chicken jerky, as Chicken, Turkey, and Duck are the only meats I eat now, and getting sick of it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I saw an old dooms day/disaster movie a while back (I can't remember the name),where they dehydrated food inside a hot car....Hmm. Maybe it could work.


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

46rkl said:


> You used backstraps for jerky? Sacrilege! The very best cut of meat on a deer is for nice rounds lightly grilled or a roast that can’t be beat. There is so much other meat that makes great jerky. I’m twitching just thinking about this…


HAHAAHAHAAA


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Made tons in a dehydrator..kitchen oven and bbq smokers. Yes. Thats a waste of good back strap. Cheap thick Round Steak from Tom Thumb was hard to beat. lol
This is the januine Texas Hotlinks recipe.








Bigwheels World Famous, Top Secret, Not for Mail Order,


- Bigwheels World Famous, Top Secret, Not for Mail Order,




www.bigoven.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some old threads die has. Use you home oven set at low as i it will go and he marinated beef strips laid out on a parchement paper lined cookie sheet and the oven door cracked and a small fan blowing on the goods. lo. Works muy bueanao


----------

